# Is my tank's cycle over?



## mehran2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm now in my forth week of tank set up (40 L tank) with 7 small fish (2 red-eye tetra, 2 platy and 3 guppy). I have done constant water change and water Ph is 7. Is there a way other than using water test kits to identify the end of my tank-set up cycle? *c/p*


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

mehran2010 said:


> I have done constant water change


can you please explain...daily? every other day? and also how much (percent)?


----------



## mehran2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

10 to 15 percent every day in the past 1 week. Before that I did water change every 3 or 4 days.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Why wouldn't you want to get test kits to prove? Cycling isn't the only time you need them.


----------



## mehran2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Not that I don't want to take a kit, Ben. Just wanted to know if there is any signal before I get one.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mehran2010 said:


> Not that I don't want to take a kit, Ben. Just wanted to know if there is any signal before I get one.


Nothing to actually see. Chances are that you'll get the kit and everything will test within limits and your cycling will be over, but at least you will know without a doubt.


----------



## mehran2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

I tried buying a test kit from my LFS, but they had only one type which measures KH. Is this the one I should be looking for? Can measurement of KH and PH tell me whether my cycle is over?

Please advise.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

mehran2010 said:


> I tried buying a test kit from my LFS, but they had only one type which measures KH. Is this the one I should be looking for? Can measurement of KH and PH tell me whether my cycle is over?
> 
> Please advise.


No, KH and PH have nothing to do with the cycle. Get a API Freshwater Master Test Kit.

Your cycle has completed when ammonia and nitrites test zero and you have nitrAtes present.

There is no other way I know of to be sure without testing.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No other stores around you? You can order a freshwater master test kit from Wlamart.com for $25 shipped. It's about the cheapest you can find out there. You'll get it in 2-3 days.


----------

